# EMT Hiring Process



## BFC Alameda (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello. I recently finished emt school, NREMT, county license etc. I live in the outer bay area in Ca, and am wondering what the hiring process with an ambulance co. (amr, west med...) is like. I guess i am wondering what to expect IF i get a response to an application i turn in (for an emt possition). Thanks for any help you may have to offer.


----------



## Fbarba123 (Nov 8, 2010)

Your in the wrong forum, But i'll give you this insight, Paramedics Plus, the new 911 provider for ALCO is hiring! APPLY!


----------



## Aprz (Nov 9, 2010)

Interesting. I wasn't aware they were hiring. Thanks for sharing that information.


----------



## Cohn (Nov 9, 2010)

Wait... WHAT??? People are hiring???


----------



## Fbarba123 (Nov 10, 2010)

yes they are hiring recruiters, ops managers, medics, emt basics and intermediates.

I'm contemplating applying, it's 90 miles away from me....


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 10, 2010)

They are definitely going to get my application. My question that I live in Nevada and I haven't been able to find out if I can get my CA EMT-II card and my Ambulance Drivers Certificate without being a CA resident. Google turned up mixed answers.


----------



## Fbarba123 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey Rob, California doesn't really recognice EMT-II, i'm not even sure if Alameda county does? But If I were you I would call CA DMV to figure out the CA DL.

Here is a quick link to their site, 

http://www.dmv.ca.gov/dl/ambu_drvr_cert.htm

, as you can see, you do need a valid CA DL,  "If you become a California resident, you must get a California driver license within 10 days. Residency is established by voting in a California election, paying resident tuition, filing for a homeowner’s property tax exemption, or any other privilege or benefit not ordinarily extended to nonresidents." This is from ca dmv website.


----------



## Aprz (Nov 11, 2010)

Well, I think we kind of shifted this into a Paramedic Plus post, haha. Wonder if we should start a new thread. I applied as soon as I read this. I wonder when they'll begin to contact people. I am somewhat excited, but doubtful since my inexperience and the current job situation all over the US. The application was a little confusing because it doesn't ask anything about an ambulance driver license, however, it does mention EVOC. It has "other cert" options, but not enough space type "ambulance driver license", or replace license with cert, which is what it really is. It says "EMT Basic Intermediate", and I don't know of any EMT-II (Intermediate) in Alco, however, I am not certified with Alco, I am certified with Santa Clara County (directly south of Alco), and they do not recognize EMT-II. It also asked for state cert rather than county cert, and I know we just switched over to having state certs too, and you can look up your number on www.centralregistry.ca.gov, but I don't know if they wanted my state cert (this is very recent thing, happened July 1 I think, and a lot of people like myself don't have the card for it yet, I only found out how to look up my number from somebody newly certified who got the card, and the card says to look it up on the back), or county cert. I chose to put county since I do not have a state card yet (won't get one until I renew). Meh. It would be interesting to hear back from them.


----------

